# Square Solid Bands?



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

A co-worker seen my slingshot and took interest,he is from Qualamola(sp),he said in his country all they use is square bands for slingshot. He is getting some mailed to him and said he would give me a bunch to try out. My ? is ,will it shoot 50.cal. lead or just stones ,like they all shoot. And what shooter would work best for these bands. Thank You


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a healthy supply of them from Thailand, natural latex slight rectangle solid bands. Contact me if interested


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Butch, those are the old "cube" bands. They were(and still are) very popular in Europe. Long lasting and strong,they would have no problem with anything up to .50 caliber. I would use an Ott (over the top) set-up on these type bands. As far as a frame,look for something with a throat opening of 2 1/4"s to 2 3/4"s. Should be a good match for you. Hope it helps! Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If they are the ones from Thailand as Kobe just mentioned ( missed his post ),they are a little different from the full cubes. The full cubes can handle a heavier ammo. Flatband


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

These are full cube,about 3/16 or 1/4 square, can,t rememer exact size,i have on order a Hathcock sniper from Bill Hayes ,should be getting it soon ,i hope,and i might make a Dragon by Hrawk today.Think these will shoot them ok. Thanks.


----------

